# My Trade/Sale, Updated often!



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello all. This is where I will list all I have for trade/sell. I am in the UK and will consider trade overseas but due to being screwed over twice I will only post overseas once I receive your end. Sucks but I don't want to get done over again.

If you want to trade or buy PM me an offer.

*Currently wanting in trade: *_Heresy Era Space Marines, Vampire Counts, Sisters of Battle. (All pref un painted, but we can talk)_


Event only Lodge Priest, still new in pack.








Kitbash Chaos Lord Conversion
















Chaos Space Marines, 12 Models, Most Kitbashed to some degree with a lot of character to the unit. Heavy Bolter, 2 Meltaguns, Flamer, Aspiring champion and Banner dude.

























11 Metal Kasarkin Inc Sgt, Plasma gun, Flamer, Meltagun.








Metal Broodlord. All bits there as seen, Model itself is in great nick, bought off ebay and never used.








Saurus Oldblood. Plastic. Painted but taking up space on my shelf I need!










I also have, 

Metal Catachan Officer with Chainsword and Pistol

Space Hulk Genestealers and Broodlord on sprue

Metal Vlad Von Carsiten

Metal Conrad Von Carstien


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Bumping


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Updated.


----------



## emissaryofdark (Mar 14, 2013)

*trade*

message sent


----------

